# هل اللغة العربية في خطر ؟؟؟



## مهاجر (1 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نناقش هذا الموضوع من خلال مقال للدكتور: عائض القرني

اللغة العربية في خطر 




 
اللغة العربية أكثر لغات الأرض مفردات وتراكيب، وهي لغة العلم والفن والعقل والروح والصوت والصورة، ولكنها اليوم في خطر أمام مد التغريب الزاحف والعاميّة الجارفة، فكثير من العرب يفخر بغير لغته حتى صار من الموضة عند كثير منهم الرطانة بالإنجليزية والتباهي بترداد مفرداتها، ومن سافر من العرب إلى الغرب عاد يرطن بعدة كلمات ليوهم الناس أنه عاد بثقافة الغرب وحضارته وكأنه الدكتور أحمد زويل أو البروفسور زغلول النجار، بينما تجده كان ماسحاً للسيارات في شوارع لندن أو نادل مطعم في تكساس. 

والعربية مهدّدة بلغات العمالة الوافدة إلى بلاد العرب، وبالخصوص الخليج العربي، فالأرض تتكلم أوردو أو بشتو ولغة التاميل، حتى صارت المربيات يلقنّ أطفالنا لغاتهم على حساب لغتنا فضعفت لغتنا، أمام هذا السيل الطاغي من اللغة الوافدة، وتهدد العربية أيضاً باللهجة العامية فأكثر الأشعار الآن باللغة المحلية وهي لغة بلدية محليّة دارجة سوقية وتعقد لشعرائها مسابقات وجوائز ثمينة، بينما شعراء العربية أكلتهم الوحدة والإهمال والتجاهل. 

وزاد الطين بلَّة قيام وزارات التربية والتعليم في الدول العربية بتدريس العلوم والرياضيات باللغة الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية وأصل هذه العلوم كان بالعربية في عهد الفارابي وابن سيناء وابن النفيس وجابر بن حيان، فضعف فهم الطالب لهذه العلوم ونسي لغته العربية الأم. 

واليوم أصبح من الواجب على كل عربي غيور أن يهب لحماية لغته من الفناء وينقذها من الموت، كل في حقله وتخصصه، فأهل التربية والتعليم والمفكرون والمثقفون والأدباء ورجال الإعلام هم المسؤولون عن العربية أمام الله ثم الأمة والتاريخ، وكما قال أبو منصور الثعالبي: من أحب الله أحب رسوله ومن أحب رسوله أحب القرآن ومن أحب القرآن أحب العربية؛ لأن القرآن نزل بها ومن الشرف العظيم والمجد المنيف لهذه الأمة أن كتابها عربي ونبيّها عربي، ولكن المتسوّلين على أبواب الأجنبي والمتطفلين على موائد الغير يرفضون هذا الشرف ويفرّون من هذا المجد.

والحل أن تتبنى الحكومات العربية ميثاق شرف حماية العربية وأن تلتزم بالعربية لغة رسمية في كل شؤونها كما فعلت كل أمم الأرض، ويُعلَّم الجيل لغته الأم، ويُوقف في وجه كل دعوة للتغريب والتشويه والعامية، لنحافظ على هويتنا كعرب اختارنا الله للرسالة الخاتمة والدين العظيم والملة السمحة.

*المقال منقول عن جريدة الإقتصادية *


----------



## أسد الاسلام (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اللغة العربية لن تنقرض لان شروط انقراض اللغة ان يقل عدد المتحدثين بها عن1000 شخص
ولكنها ستواجه جحود ونكران من الدول العربية
و سيستمرون في اهمالها 
ولكن سيبقى هناك مسلمون احرارا عرب وغير عرب
يهتمون بها وينقلونها للاجيال القادمة 
لكنهم سيكونون قلة


----------

